# dsg code



## blackz151 (Dec 31, 2009)

I seem to get this code allmost eveytime i drive the car now. 

I was thinking of doing the dsg fuild change. Would it help?

Sunday,23,May,2010,22:15:16:41231
VCDS Version: Release 908.2

Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 02E 300 051 C HW: 02E 927 770 AJ
Component and/or Version: GSG DSG AG6 431 1815
Software Coding: 0000020
Work Shop Code: WSC 01357 011 00200
1 Fault Found:

17252 - Transmission Fluid Pressure Adaptation at Limit (Pressure too Low?) 
P0868 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Reset counter: 2
Mileage: 32380 km
Time Indication: 0


----------



## GAudiTech (May 22, 2010)

Go back into 02 on vcds and 08 and check mvb 11 and 12 value 4. These are you k1 and k2 pressure values. should range from 0- 20bar. Also mvb 65. the 4 values are all pressure, make sure they look similar. Could be the oil levels low, would check oil then carry out basic setting 065


----------



## blackz151 (Dec 31, 2009)

After i cleared that code it never came back. But now i have a huge problem. When i go to give it a little gas is surges realy bad. Feels like the clutchs are hanging up. It will go to down shift shoot up 500-1000 rpms and drop right back down. Does it allmost all the them it d and triptronic. Its driving me crazy


----------



## GAudiTech (May 22, 2010)

Even thought the code has not come back on i would still check the values. The clutch operation is controlled by the oil pressure which if not right, will cause shifting problems between input shafts. Did you carry out the pressure adaption?. Its worth starting at the basic's first and check the oil condition and level. The revs will blip when downshifting, thats normal but is it actually droping down a gear?


----------



## blackz151 (Dec 31, 2009)

yea when iam in gear just cruzing i give it a little gas to pass some one or somthing and it just slips the clutches. Revs up a 1000 rpms or so then falls back down then the car starts to move. I was thinking of doing my dsg service now snice iam about 20k miles an see if it helps


----------



## GAudiTech (May 22, 2010)

sounds like the oil level is really low. If you change the oil make sure the level is checked at the correct temp. Could send you Elsa instructions if you needed them.


----------



## blackz151 (Dec 31, 2009)

yea ill take them anything helps.

[email protected]


----------



## Keithuk (Nov 17, 2009)

blackz151 said:


> I seem to get this code allmost eveytime i drive the car now.
> 
> 17252 - Transmission Fluid Pressure Adaptation at Limit (Pressure too Low?)
> P0868 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent


I thought that was:

*VAG Error Code:* 17252
*EOBD II Error Code:* P0868

*Fault Location:*
Transmission Fluid Pressure (TFP) Sensor - Low

*Possible Cause:*
Wiring/Connector(s) short to earth.
Fuse(s).
Transmission fluid pressure (TFP) sensor.
Engine Control Module (ECM).
Powertrain control module (PCM).
Transmission control module (TCM) (J217).

*Possible Solutions:*
Check/Replace all faulty Wiring/Connector(s).
Read Measuring Value Blocks (MVB).

Similar too:

*VAG Error Code:* 17253
*EOBD II Error Code:* P0869

*Fault Location:*
Transmission Fluid Pressure (TFP) Sensor - High

*Possible Cause:*
Wiring/Connector(s) short to positive.
Transmission fluid pressure (TFP) sensor.
Engine Control Module (ECM).
Powertrain control module (PCM).
Transmission control module (TCM) (J217).

*Possible Solutions:*
Check/Replace all faulty Wiring/Connector(s).
Read Measuring Value Blocks (MVB).


----------



## VWMN1986 (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi Nick, just starting having similar issues on Monday this week. What ended up being your problem?


----------



## massivedubstep (Jun 19, 2018)

So..... I just did my dsg filter and fluid swap with the special ordered funnel. I thought I did it correct but I received the "pressure adaptation at limit, upper limit exceeded" code a week later. Pretty sure I'm low on fluid. I capped the 2nd plug on a slow drip.

I'm going to get the fluid to temp; add another QT from the filter housing, drain until I get a steady stream (almost to a fast drip) and cap it.

Is that proper? When exactly do I need to cap the 2nd drain plug?

This is a 2010 gti.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## findalex (Aug 15, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GncqCbO25U

watch video at 8:30

Make sure you do this with the engine running. And don't forget to cycle through the gears.

This is also a good video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBYQnjur_wg


----------



## Lunamk6r (4 mo ago)

massivedubstep said:


> So..... I just did my dsg filter and fluid swap with the special ordered funnel. I thought I did it correct but I received the "pressure adaptation at limit, upper limit exceeded" code a week later. Pretty sure I'm low on fluid. I capped the 2nd plug on a slow drip.
> 
> I'm going to get the fluid to temp; add another QT from the filter housing, drain until I get a steady stream (almost to a fast drip) and cap it.
> 
> ...


Hi! Did you end up resolving the issue? What what was the problem?


----------

